# Triple H "unsure about his future" Discussion



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

HHH tomorrow night:

"And I'm here, to say to you.... THAT I WILL NEVER RETIRE!!!!!"


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

lol yeah Trips is going to retire and have his last match with a MMA fighter instead of a WWE superstar


----------



## Point9Seconds (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

*With Triple H, the evidence is more cut and dried, as WWE's annual 10-K report published last Thursday revealed that "wrestler Paul Levesque had extended his booking agreement with the company until March 30, 2016, for the same downside guarantee of $1,000,000." This means that Hunter probably won't retire until WrestleMania 32 at the earliest*


----------



## JamesCurtis24 (Jun 7, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Yeah the way I look at it is that I can not see HHH's last match
A) being a loss
B) being a loss to a part time ... ass kicker
c) he's gotta answer to HBK


----------



## CaptainObvious (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Wrestling until 2016? He'll be 47 then. Even as a special attraction, I think that is pushing it for Triple H.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

I think there's a chance they may set up Taker-Brock for Mania, If so it'll tie in with whatever HHH says/does


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Well the news sites are reporting he is done...



> Brock Lesnar defeated Triple H via tap-out in the main event of WWE's Summerslam PPV Sunday night from Los Angeles.
> 
> WWE presented a bigger story after the match, though, with the announcers teasing a potential retirement by Triple H following the defeat.
> 
> As Hunter recovered from the loss, sold the effects of the match, and drew sympathy from the crowd for losing to Lesnar, the announcers suggested that Hunter was done after the match. The PPV signed off with Jerry Lawler saying, "I think he just said good-bye."


PWTorch.

Not surprising tbh. He is well past his prime, nothing to prove anymore. He has put over some of the biggest stars of the last decade. I dont think he will be working next year's mania. It will be 100% corporate from now on for trips. If this is it, then I am happy with his decision.


----------



## Nafstem (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

He might announce his "retirement" tomorrow night, but there's 0% chance that we've seen his last match.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*



CaptainObvious said:


> Wrestling until 2016? He'll be 47 then. Even as a special attraction, I think that is pushing it for Triple H.


I think IF he does keep it going and be like Undertaker (who is 47) and only wrestle once a year (although I think even he is about call it quits) and not like Kane who is 45 still doing full time


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

There will be no "announcement" tomorrow. This wasnt his official retirement match, he is not going to officially announce his retirement suddenly like that unless he is going to pull a hogan or flair on the fans that is. 

And Yeah, HHH/HBK mania was never going to happen. Shawn is not coming out of retirement. It was just a internet rumour.


----------



## Jobberwacky (Feb 3, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Maybe, but it won't be his last match. 


Just his sympathy moment, that's already backfired, BADLY. 


You Tapped out!! 


Harsh, but probably fair.


----------



## Diehards (Apr 27, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Severely doubt he'll retire anytime soon. Ryback is looking to get a good proper push soon, you know what that means :hhh


----------



## H (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Ya, Trips has that four year wrestling contract that goes into 2016. Still think they ended the night the wrong way. Should have been Brock standing tall over Trips broken body. Instead he just peaced out.


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

tbh Triple H should of just called it quits after WrestleMania 28. Perfect way to go out for all three men.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Not a chance. HHH will be inserted intermittedly when necessary, until he properly can't go any more.


----------



## *Eternity* (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Triple H last match being at SummerSlam against Brock Lesnar who is a part timer by the way?

No I don't see it. I believe HHH will ride off in the sunset the same way HBK and Flair(WWE) did, which is at WrestleMania against a veteran WWE wrestler. If HHH does ''announce his retirement'' tomorrow than I'll bet money that it will be for storyline purposes and not a legit retirement.


----------



## kregnaz (Apr 1, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

You know, a few days ago Trips played WWE '12 for the first time, and during the RtWM story he had an idea... Let's just say next Summerslam he will sit on a throne...


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

"You tapped out chants!" made me LOL don't know why? ...Anyway HBK is teasing he'll be on raw tomorrow via satellite


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

His ego is too big to end his career anywhere but Mania. He's not done.


----------



## lhama (Jan 3, 2008)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

He'll annoce it, and then he will return at Survivor series. Trips is starting a 4 year long Terry Funk like retirement storyline.


----------



## Annihilus (Jun 30, 2010)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

lol, no way. first of all, they're gonna have a rematch at Wrestlemania.. thats a foregone conclusion, you dont end a feud with the face losing.

Also.. no way is he retiring anytime soon in general, think about it: Vince got on steroids in his 50s and kept wrestling during the attitude era.. HHH is younger than vince was during the famous Austin feud.. hence HHH probably thinks he can be in the storylines for the next 10+ years too and be the biggest star in the company.


----------



## Chan Hung (Dec 28, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Trust me, this is NOT his last match lmfao...if it was he would go out against someone else..secondly it would have been more hyped in advanced that this could be his last match..he WILL be back


----------



## Ryan93 (Aug 8, 2009)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

No, I'm still fully convinced that they're going to bring Punk's run since June 2011 full circle with a feud with Triple H going into Wrestlemania that will result in Hunter bringing his shovel out once again as he'll pedigree and pin Punk in the middle of the ring sending him back to the upper mid card.

Cena/Rock II for the belt, Taker/Lesnar, Punk/HHH. Quite obvious this is the Wrestlemania set up IMO.


----------



## ESPNNYC1 (Oct 23, 2009)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

It's about time, I can't stand him anymore.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

I doubt he's done. He'll still be in "big money" matches at WM and such. Although who knows really.


----------



## ▲E. (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

I feel like Triple H will announce his retirement tomorrow night. 

Some time before Wrestlemania, HBK will show up and call Trips out. It'll lead to a HBK vs. HHH Wrestlemania match to retire Triple H.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

He'll announce a rematch for NoC, where he goes over.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

He retires and goes away for a while. Brock and Heyman go around saying he's the man who ended HHH. Brock raises some hell for a couple months. Hunter returns then they have the rematch.


----------



## Buckley (Apr 19, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*



Obis said:


> HHH tomorrow night:
> 
> "And I'm here, to say to you.... THAT I WILL NEVER RETIRE!!!!!"


And just imagine him saying that as he takes out a shovel from his duffle bag.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

I hope not. I like having him in matches every once in a while like he's been doing. And him going out against Lesnar? That's a terrible way to go out. I would think HHH would want for his last match to be at WM, in a more meaningful light.


----------



## Grave (Nov 2, 2003)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Can only hope. But no, if he does I won't buy it.



1TheRockHHH said:


> lol yeah Trips is going to retire and have his last match with a MMA fighter instead of a WWE superstar


lol Trips will have his last match with a thuperstar or a wrestler?


----------



## SheamusO'Shaunessy (Jan 21, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Or he pulls the "Cena Retirment" move.
"I'm going home, i'm retiring"
Next day:
"I AM HERE TO STAY"


----------



## apokalypse (Mar 13, 2005)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Daniel Bryan vs HHH @WM...Ken shamrock take Daniel Bryan under his wings close to beat Brock lesnar just one simple mistake cost Bryan a match. HHH saw this and call him a fraud so offer Bryan a match. at WM Bryan goes over HHH. 

Taker vs Brock
Punk vs Rock
Bryan vs HHH
Cena vs <insert>


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Like Taker retired at ONS 2008, or Vince on RAW last year when he cried with HHH, or the long vacation Cena took after his obvious attempt at cheap sympathy in his promo at ER in Chicago a few months ago. 

No, HHH is not retiring, they did it as a simple sympathy move for a top babyface who lost a big match. Most of the time as an "out" for the babyface which means that instead of the "what a loser!" feel, you're supposed to get the "Damn, he gave everything he had, what a fight he put on". Most of the time it's a smart move but the crowd disagreed here with the loud "You tapped out" chants. 

There's NO reason for HHH to retire when he can still perform in a big match from time to time. Not another "official retirement" BS. I can see working with HBK at WM29.


----------



## Crazy_Mo_Fo (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*



Point9Seconds said:


> *With Triple H, the evidence is more cut and dried, as WWE's annual 10-K report published last Thursday revealed that "wrestler Paul Levesque had extended his booking agreement with the company until March 30, 2016, for the same downside guarantee of $1,000,000." This means that Hunter probably won't retire until WrestleMania 32 at the earliest*


I honestly don't think means anything retirement, or no retirement. He could retire tomorrow, and be a regular as the COO of the WWE for the next 4 years.


----------



## DegenerateXX (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Eh, probably just another dramatic ending so you'll tune in to Raw. If he's not retiring then damn those idiots on commentary and their constant trolling. Cole pissed me off all night long and Lawler is just bad most of the time.

Tbh, they really can't afford to have Triple H retire just yet. Maybe this loss will help fuel an upcoming storyline.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

no way will hhh let himself lose in his retirement match against lesnar. nope, has to be at wrestlemania, won't be surprised if he lets sandow go over.


----------



## krai999 (Jan 30, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*



Rock316AE said:


> Like Taker retired at ONS 2008, or Vince on RAW last year when he cried with HHH, or the long vacation Cena took after his obvious attempt at cheap sympathy in his promo at ER in Chicago a few months ago.
> 
> No, HHH is not retiring, they did it as a simple sympathy move for a top babyface who lost a big match. Most of the time as an "out" for the babyface which means that instead of the "what a loser!" feel, you're supposed to get the "Damn, he gave everything he had, what a fight he put on". Most of the time it's a smart move but the crowd disagreed here with the loud "You tapped out" chants.
> 
> There's NO reason for HHH to retire when he can still perform in a big match from time to time. Not another "official retirement" BS. I can see working with HBK at WM29.


why the hell should we feel sorry for HHH. When he just made millions of dollars and banging the boss's daughter tonight?


----------



## A$AP (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

I have a horrible feeling they're going to have Lesnar/HHH 2 at Mania. fpalm

There's something unconclusive about the way they're ending this feud.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

May he say he is retiring tomorrow? Sure.


Did we just see his last match? HELL NO.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

The crowd didn't fool for it at the end. Big you tapped out chants.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Maybe they're setting up for a rematch, with some kind of stipulation? Hell In A Cell is in Octber; could be pretty good and they could tie maybe Shawn Michaels in somehow (guest referee). Wishful thinking, though. I doubt we'll see Lesnar until Survivor Series.

As for Triple H retiring, I would be very surprised. I think that when he goes, he goes at 'Mania.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

This will probably be the chance to take a break and make a big come-back at the start of Wrestlmania season as part of a redemption story-line.


----------



## #Mark (Dec 31, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*



jerseysfinest said:


> He might announce his "retirement" tomorrow night, but there's 0% chance that we've seen his last match.


Exactly this.


----------



## Brogue_Kick (Sep 11, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

I think he isn't going to retire right now, he will do it at Wrestlemania if he does


----------



## 666_The_Game_666 (Nov 18, 2009)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

He may tease it but he wont call it quits. Hes gonna finish it with Shawn in one last match. If Shawn comes out of retirement for a match against anyone its gonna be Hunter.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*



EdgeEX said:


> I have a horrible feeling they're going to have Lesnar/HHH 2 at Mania. fpalm
> 
> There's something unconclusive about the way they're ending this feud.


I believe Lesnar will fight the Undertaker at Wrestlemania


----------



## Phil_Mc_90 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

I don't see HHH retiring yet, I see him going out with Michaels at Mania

I'd like the see the following at Mania

Rock v Cena v Punk
Undertaker v Lesnar 
HHH v HBK 

Add in a decent under card and we could have one hell of a Mania next year


----------



## WrestlingJunkie201 (Aug 20, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

Will Anyone miss him is the bigger question?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

I think he'll say that he doesn't think he can go anymore etc and that he will be off TV for a considerable amount of time. I actually even think there's a chance that he doesn't work Mania 29 too. I hope this isn't his retirement match though. Fuck the haters. He deserves to go out at a Wrestlemania if he wants to and he deserves a much better storyline heading in than the one we got.


----------



## BANKSY (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

ITS THE END OF AN ERA 






AGAIN


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

You know damn well Cripple H isn't retiring after a Summerslam tap out. How gullible can some fans be? No wonder Vince keeps taking all of your money. LOL. You really believe all that hype put out by Cena like it's legit? WOW.


----------



## Shadowcran (Jan 12, 2010)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tonight?*

There are still wrestlers around that he hasn't buried to boost his own ego. Triple Hemmorhoid will probably announce his retirement but it will last about 2 weeks before he misses the spotlight.


----------



## Quasi Juice (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tonight?*

He still has a few matches left, he still looks to be in shape and he's still a great wrestler. Don't put him on this Mania card but the next.



Shadowcran said:


> There are still wrestlers around that he hasn't buried to boost his own ego. Triple Hemmorhoid will probably announce his retirement but it will last about 2 weeks before he misses the spotlight.


Still stuck in 2003 I see, cool.


----------



## punx06 (Sep 12, 2006)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tonight?*

It will be the usual WWE "retirement". I can see him going out there, getting on the mic ready to announce his retirement, Lesnar comes out and destroys him, trips disappears for a while and comes back in a few months.


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tonight?*

he'll announce his retirement, brock will interrupt. heyman will call hhh a coward and question his manhood for not defending his family/asking what his kids will think of him. hbk will fight brock for hhh. brock will nearly kill hbk. hhh's arm will heal. hhh will face brock again and destroy him.


----------



## Quentin Zagar (May 5, 2005)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tonight?*

Yeah.... he will say bs about how it's all over for him blah blah blah fake retirement speech, Brock comes in, talks some trash, proceeds to hurt cripple h some eventually, a match is made for survivor series


----------



## juiceGLC (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tonight?*

I cannot wait for all the promos w/ shawn "DONT DO IT HUNTER! HES A MONSTER! LOOK WHAT HE DID TO ME" -"NO SHAWN! I HAVE TO. FOR YOU... FOR MY FAMILY." ::cue dramatic music with clips of brock lesnar destroying hhh and hbk and him laughing::


----------



## mcc4374 (Oct 19, 2010)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tonight?*

No. It's too small a flicker to go out.

This is *Triple H* we're talking about. You think he or the WWE wants him to go out tapping to Lesnar at SS like a pussy? Ofcourse not.

Triple H will retire at a WrestleMania or anything on a bigger scale than last night.

Dirtsheets gonna dirtsheet, and people believe it as usual...


----------



## sonicslash (Sep 9, 2011)

No way. Not until he puts over cm punk. 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tonight?*

They are just selling Lesnar as a beast (that he is) and the storyline, as Lesnar and Heyman repeatedly said "Lesnar will end Triple H's career". Thats just that, Triple H wont compete until Lesnar leaves after WM and then everyone will act like SS never even happened. Its too soon for Triple H to retire, I am pretty sure he will take a Vince route and keep going until he can and then retire.


----------



## YoungGun_UK (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tonight?*

I think the whole night will be about building to to that 'Will Triple H Retire' Promo at the end of the night, Triple H in mid promo we here the music hit, Here Comes The Pain and cue save from Brock Lesnar's next opponent.


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tonight?*

I hope the company retires.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tonight?*

What a crappy match to retire on after a dignified loss in a brilliant match against The Undertaker at WM28.


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tonight?*

Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar has to end inside Hell in a Cell... it has to!


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H Has 'Broken Arm'*

Lesnar & Heyman on Raw tonight = Win!


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H Has 'Broken Arm'*

When reached for comment on his broken arm Triple H is quoted as saying "I'm sorry guys, I'm sorry." Following his statement he picked up his shovel and finished burying the WWE Title.


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H Has 'Broken Arm'*

Del Rio commented "I wish my armbar could do that"


----------



## TheAbsentOne (Jul 27, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H Has 'Broken Arm'*

Brock Lesnar: The Arm Break Kid.


----------



## FlemmingLemming (Oct 20, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H Has 'Broken Arm'*



superfudge said:


> Del Rio commented "I wish my armbar could do that"


I always thought the point of Del Rio's arm bar was that the guy would eventually tap because he's tired of having his elbow buried in Alberto's nuts. You learn something new everyday.


----------



## ellthom (May 2, 2011)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tonight?*

I'd rather Triple H retire sooner than later, I dont want to see him become the next Ric flair and tarnish his career.


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce Retirement tonight?*

If he does i'll be pissed. If he was thinking of retiring soon he should of done it at WM 28, would of been a fitting end for the king of kings.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce Retirement tonight?*



sonicslash said:


> No way. Not until he puts over cm punk.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using VS Free





This again, smh just let it go already, Punk doesn't need it anymore.


----------



## BrockLesnarRules (Jul 24, 2012)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

*He'll probably be back by Wrestlemania time*

HHH is not needed right now, both he and HBK need to *sell the broken Arm*!!!

Also I don't wanna see HHH-Lesnar again!!! HHH wanted a Fight, He got it and Lost, *End of Feud*!!!!


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*



BrockLesnarRules said:


> *He'll probably be back by Wrestlemania time*
> 
> HHH is not needed right now, both he and HBK need to *sell the broken Arm*!!!
> 
> Also I don't wanna see HHH-Lesnar again!!! HHH wanted a Fight, He got it and Lost, *End of Feud*!!!!


:lmao

I love your posts.


----------



## Matt O' Smylie (Sep 25, 2011)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

How many arms does this Bork Lazer cat gotta break? By Gawd'.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tonight?*



ellthom said:


> I'd rather Triple H retire sooner than later, I dont want to see him become the next Ric flair and tarnish his career.


Agreed. I feel the same way. No need to continue past this stage.


----------



## samizayn (Apr 25, 2011)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*



sonicslash said:


> No way. Not until he puts over cm punk.


You're waiting for something that will never happen


----------



## SnoopSystem (Aug 8, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tonight?*



ellthom said:


> I'd rather Triple H retire sooner than later, I dont want to see him become the next Ric flair and tarnish his career.


I think he should retire with his next match being his last. Maybe when Brock Lesnar's contract is up and it is time for him to leave the WWE for good, have Triple H be the one to beat Lesnar in a rematch which will be the last we see of Lesnar for a long time (except special appearances). 

That would be a good last match for both men, except Triple H retires after that. Lesnar still has some left in him (he's younger than John Cena by a few months).

Also, that win would mean Triple H has avenged HBK Shawn Michaels as well as the entire WWE. He needs to finally beat Lesnar once and for all to show that this is not UFC. This is WWE, our home, and you Lesnar...need to leave. After all your bad behavior and actions, you are DONE! That would go down very well in the history books kids! Perfect!


----------



## BillyKidman (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

A HHH-retirement should be like Hogan in Rock-Hogan. A nice feud, with an awesome match, were at the end the new, young talent wins but aknowledges the greatness that is HHH and shakes his hand.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

If that happens I hope hhh gets the beatdown after the match like the outsiders did to hokogan.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

The last time he "broke" his arm, he was healed like 3 weeks later.


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

steroids don't hurt the bones, just the quads.


----------



## GeorgeCostanza (Jul 2, 2011)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*



BillyKidman said:


> A HHH-retirement should be like Hogan in Rock-Hogan. A nice feud, with an awesome match, were at the end the new, young talent wins but aknowledges the greatness that is HHH and shakes his hand.


and what young star does the wwe have comparable to the rock?
nothing will ever feel like hogan/rock

who are they going to have him put over? Shameus?
HA


----------



## Kelly Kelly fan (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

Keyfabe lives on :lmao whats HHH gonna say im going away for a while but then the next week on Raw he returns just like Cena did when he said he was gonna go away but he returned the next week


----------



## xerxesXXI (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

I think it'd be more interesting if hhh/steph got divorced. I bet wwe wouldn't portray son in law in the same light.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*



xerxesXXI said:


> I think it'd be more interesting if hhh/steph got divorced. I bet wwe wouldn't portray son in law in the same light.


What are you talking about? Steph would be out the door faster than you can say sledgehammer. :vince


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

Kayfabe retirement. HBK and HHH discuss the loss, Taker comes out to challenge Brock at WM. Brock agrees guaranteeing he'll do what neither of them could do. Game, set, match.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Kayfabe retirement. HBK and HHH discuss the loss, Taker comes out to challenge Brock at WM. Brock agrees guaranteeing he'll do what neither of them could do. Game, set, match.


That would be... interesting. Even with them having Taker challenge Triple H for Wrestlemania this year, it still feels comparatively fresh to have Taker challenge his WM opponent than the other way around since that's been done so many times.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

If he was gonna retire why not retire 4 months ago after the match with Undertaker? That would be a better match to end his career on.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

WWE seem to be playing out the angle on twitter it seems. A lot of the WWE talent are tweeting about it and speculating on HHH's future etc.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

I really doubt he's retiring with that four year contract and the fact somebody of HHH's caliber should only retire at the biggest stage of them all in a more meaningful match.


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*



Starbuck said:


> WWE seem to be playing out the angle on twitter it seems. A lot of the WWE talent are tweeting about it and speculating on HHH's future etc.


Yeah WTF is going on twitter? A lot of them are tweeting HHH is legit done, even heels.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*



DesolationRow said:


> That would be... interesting. Even with them having Taker challenge Triple H for Wrestlemania this year, it still feels comparatively fresh to have Taker challenge his WM opponent than the other way around since that's been done so many times.


Build it as Taker "defending his era" from someone who walked away from and disrespected the industry. Also, he wants revenge from their previous cage match.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*



Bob the Jobber said:


> Build it as Taker "*defending his era*" from someone who walked away from and disrespected the industry. Also, he wants revenge from their previous cage match.


I like. (Y)


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

Whats up with all the WWE stars tweeting about HHH?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

His ego demands that people tweet about him all the time. If they don't then he cries and somebody gets fired.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

*No way.*


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*



Starbuck said:


> His ego demands that people tweet about him all the time. If they don't then he cries and somebody gets fired.


And don't forget... :hhh + :buried.


----------



## @MrDrewFoley (Mar 17, 2012)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

He'll be GM at some point


----------



## phenominal_one (Jul 10, 2012)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

I dont think he will actually retire but rather set up his next opponent at some point.


----------



## N-destroy (Jul 19, 2012)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

It will lead to a heel turn.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

I knew he was going to retire soon.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Triple H suffers "Broken Arm," will he announce retirement?*

Worst case scenario: they are planting the seeds for HHH vs.Undertaker AGAIN at Wrestlemania 29.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*WWe.COM: Is The Career Of Triple H Over?*

http://www.wwe.com/shows/raw/2012-08-20/is-triple-hs-career-over-26047488



> It stands to reason following the beating he took at the hands of Brock Lesnar at SummerSlam that it would take a little bit of time for Triple H to bounce back, but he would, inevitably, bounce back. Like Paul Heyman said on Raw: The Game tore his quadriceps in the middle of a match and still managed to finish the contest in one of the more legendary feats of tenacity in WWE history. There’s no way that all the “Game Over” rhetoric being tossed around following Lesnar’s victory at the summer classic could really ring true, right?
> 
> Turns out, there might be some truth to the rumors this time around, as numerous locker room sources are saying that they believe The King of Kings might really be out of commission this time around. The insiders, who chose to mostly remain anonymous, told WWE.com that they felt the beating Lesnar handed Triple H was the most severe of the WWE COO’s illustrious career. They also said that having his right arm broken twice in the same spot only a few months apart would prove to be a debilitation The Game would be unable to return from at 100 percent.
> 
> ...


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: WWe.COM: Is The Career Of Triple H Over?*

Like they haven't sucked his dick quite enough yet


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Is his career over?*

Oh great they going to write a Rocky Balboa type story for Triple H now; with his "triumphant legendary return" from retirement in Survivor Series.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Triple H - Is his career over?*


----------



## #BadNewsSanta (Sep 26, 2004)

*Re: Triple H - Is his career over?*

He was buried by someone. He swore after Warrior it would never happen again. He's put a gun to his career's head and pulled the trigger. It's over. He can't come back.

Unless they pull a Summerslam 2007 return vignette again.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Triple H - Is his career over?*



JY57 said:


> Oh great they going to write a Rocky Balboa type story for Triple H now; with his "triumphant legendary return" from retirement in Survivor Series.


The vignette in November: Stephanie and Triple H standing tensely in a hotel room.

STEPH
Now... you go out there... and you show the world that the last muscle to age is the heart.

TRIPLE H
*unintelligible grumbling*


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Is his career over?*



DesolationRow said:


> The vignette in November: Stephanie and Triple H standing tensely in a hotel room.
> 
> STEPH
> Now... you go out there... and you show the world that the last muscle to age is the heart.
> ...


I swear that this HHH/Lesnar feud is is turning out to be like Rocky/Apollo (only difference is HHH & Lesnar would not become friends after).


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

*Re: Triple H - Is his career over?*

To answer the original question, no. No way Triple H's in ring career is over. 

The likelihood of his career being over is the same likelihood of my wrestling career starting.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Triple H - Is his career over?*

LOL anyone who thinks Triple H's career is over is out of their mind.No way trips will retire at summerslam much less losing against a heel like Brock.
Also the only thing I hope this is leading to is Trips turning heel.


----------



## PunkSE316 (Jul 22, 2012)

*Re: Triple H - Is his career over?*

No, of course not. He still has more burying to do.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H - Is his career over?*

I swear if HHH "fights" Brock again and ends up going over there will be absolutely no justice left in the world or the WWE.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H - Is his career over?*



Evolution said:


> I swear if HHH "fights" Brock again and ends up going over there will be absolutely no justice left in the world or the WWE.


unfortunately that might be where theya re going. "On the brink of retirement The Game made his triumphant return has done the unthinkable" BS if they have a re-match.

If it were me I would have Lesnar destroy him again and Taker 'saves him from death' and wants revenge on Lesnar for HBK and HHH


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H - Is his career over?*

when HHH left like that I immediately thought of the Rocky Balboa series.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H - Is his career over?*



Dusty Roids said:


> when HHH left like that I immediately thought of the Rocky Balboa series.


yep thats what I was talking about. They making this Triple H thing like Rocky Balboa and his feud with Lesnar like Rocky & Apollo


----------



## Undashing Rom (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H - Is his career over?*

I hope so. Had enough of him.


----------



## Vin Ghostal (Jul 4, 2009)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H - Is his career over?*

They're trying to play the audience with this retirement nonsense in order to accomplish a few specific goals:

1. To rebuild Lesnar's credibility after his loss to Cena; he can now boast that he "ended" HHH's career.
2. To explain away Triple H's decision to not avenge the loss.
3. To explain away Triple H's absence in the months to come.
4. To make the SummerSlam match feel more meaningful, possibly generating a few late PPV buys.

I was pleased that the live audience in Los Angeles did not initially buy into what WWE was selling. Even without the ability to hear Cole and Lawler's absurd, exaggerated commentary, the audience was keen to the ham-fisted manner in which WWE tried to generate sympathy for Triple H and create a "thank you" moment. Unfortunately for WWE, when you attempt to force a moment like that, the crowd can turn on you.


----------



## Amaterzu (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H - Is his career over?*

Triple H totally will have a match at WM 29,but i beg bookers for not a match against the Udnertaker..


----------



## Svart (Jun 11, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H - Is his career over?*

God, If WWE makes another spectacle out of another fat, way-past-their-prime superstar I'm going to vomit my lungs out. At this point it's ridiculous. Just have him give his retirement speech and move on already.


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H - Is his career over?*



Evolution said:


> I swear if HHH "fights" Brock again and ends up going over there will be absolutely no justice left in the world or the WWE.


I thought it was over between them and Lesnar got a lot of his credibility back but now they're talking about a rematch at SVS which HHH will obviously win, making his job to Brock a complete waste of time. I loved the match BTW but I don't see the reason to do this retirement storyline for HHH only to come back and beat Lesnar as a rehabilitation when he still needs to work WM29 with Rock or Taker. Stupid booking as usual from this company. Lesnar/Orton instead is the match they should do.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H - Is his career over?*

I also think that if Trips were to have a retirement match it'd be known, like everybody knew Shawn and Flair were going to retire in their last match.


----------



## holt_hogan (Jun 28, 2011)

The Greenwich Blue Blood is a dick.

and that should be his epitaph.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

announced on Smackdown.

oh brother!


----------



## Ray (Mar 13, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

"I'm here to talk about my retirement.....
































I WILL NEVER RETIRE!" :troll


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Here comes 20 minutes promo about him saying "I WILL NOT RETIRE"... "I WILL NOT QUIT".


----------



## Ratedr4life (Dec 18, 2008)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

How sweet would it be if the fans chanted

JUST RETIRE (Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap) JUST RETIRE (Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap) JUST RETIRE (Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap)


----------



## Striker Texas Ranger (Jul 4, 2006)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I'd mark for the first ever hour long, commercial free promo. With recaps of the promo within the promo.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Annoying as hell. 20 minutes they'll do of this crap. Should I? Shouldn't I? Deep gravely voice...

I don't care just get the fuck off the screen.


----------



## kokepepsi (Mar 22, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Don't think it is legit, but I wouldn't be surprised if he actually takes a break for maybe a 1yr+ unless they hit a bad string of luck and get a bunch of deaths/welness fails and quits(knock on wood).

I mean what is there left for him to do?
Bury each new guy?
He ain't gonna work the mid/lower card
He can't keep hogging the top main event spot.
Work smackdown again?


----------



## Mr.Cricket (Feb 22, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

What a waste of time. We all know he's not retiring.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

"I tore my quadricep clean off the bone and I came back then, I will come back now!"


----------



## Patrick Bateman (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Can't wait for a return of the "you tapped out" chants.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

we all know HHH is Stronger than Death. HHH WILL NOT DIE!!!!!!! oh wait isnt that gimmick infringement. 

Who knows what could happen. Would be awesome if Brock comes and breaks the other arm, amazing how this is the 2nd time Brock broke his arm. Will he have another full recovery in weeks and be able to wrestle soon.


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I WILL NEVER RETIRE, WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## ChickMagnet12 (Jul 26, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Damn, i'll only be at home to watch Raw around about a half hour into the show. Looks like i'll miss it.


----------



## Dirk Diggler (Nov 7, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

20 minute promo on how he won't retire, which will be recapped 3 or 4 times throughout the night.
Great.


----------



## SideTableDrawer (Apr 24, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Rematch on the NoC pre-show.


----------



## Green Light (Sep 17, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Undertaker, I'm challenging you to ONE MORE MATCH! ONE MORE MATCH! ONE MORE MATCH! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H! TRIPLE H!


----------



## Xiphias (Dec 20, 2006)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Damn the WWE is in the gutter these days.

~10 years ago you wouldn't have such lame announcements. You'd just tune in knowing that the shit's gonna hit the fan each week with some of the greatest of all time and you won't be bored. Now they're milking the fact that a guy way past his prime is going to do a lame self-absorbed promo, followed by a billion and one recaps about things that aren't all that exciting.


----------



## Oakue (Jul 16, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Jesse Pinkman said:


> 20 minute promo on how he won't retire, which will be recapped 3 or 4 times throughout the night.
> Great.


This.

Guarantee you this promo will be done early on in the night for this very reason so they can recap it once an hour and so they can show all the damn touts and tweets every 10 minutes about it.

Vince has truly lost his old mind.


----------



## Callisto (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

He's retiring, y'all.


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I'M SO EXCITED! WILL TRIPLE H RETIRE AFTER LOSING TO A PART TIME MMA HEEL?



Or will he be around forever doing special attraction matches?


THE SUSPENSE


----------



## Man of Tomorrow (Jun 18, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Be aware, Lesnar to appear via satellite is my prediction

with the same lamp making a special appearance.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



moonmop said:


> Annoying as hell. 20 minutes they'll do of this crap. Should I? Shouldn't I? Deep gravely voice...
> 
> I don't care just get the fuck off the screen.



...and you'd rather who talk for 20 minutes?


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



RevolverSnake said:


> Can't wait for a return of the "you tapped out" chants.


This! I want to hear it just to see HHH's reaction.lol Who knows maybe HHH's speech will include the "you the WWE Universe turn your backs on me" sort of thing


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> ...and you'd rather who talk for 20 minutes?


No one really needs 20 minutes of monologue time. I can't remember the last time Triple H cut a promo that didn't last at least three times as long as it needed to be, solely based on the number of times he repeats himself. His "Brock, I want to fight you; let's fight. Let's fight, Brock" promo was embarrassing in that regard.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Maby he should turn heel and start raging on all the fans. Being a face just doesn't suit him, period


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> Maby he should turn heel and start raging on all the fans. Being a face just doesn't suit him, period


If the fans keep chanting "you tapped out" then maybe there's a chance of happening. I also agree that he needs to turn heel.


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



TheSupremeForce said:


> No one really needs 20 minutes of monologue time. I can't remember the last time Triple H cut a promo that didn't last at least three times as long as it needed to be, solely based on the number of times he repeats himself. His "Brock, I want to fight you; let's fight. Let's fight, Brock" promo was embarrassing in that regard.


Calm down. I strongly believe Undertaker will interrupt HHH making his surprise return to challenge Brock at Survivor series or at Wrestlemania.

This is from F4online -



> *- Parts of the Brock Lesnar vs. Triple H feud, especially the fallout from SummerSlam, have been done to set up The Undertaker vs. Brock Lesnar if needed for WrestleMania 29.*


So here's how its gonna most likely play out,

- HHH returns
- Cuts typical emotional promo
- Puts over lesnar as THE BEAST who he couldnt beat at summerslam
- Says Brock has "conquered" WWE and there is nothing there to stop him
- Taker interrupts with his usual *gong*
- Taker vs Brock is made.

So yeah, this is basically to advance into Brock/Taker. Nothing more.


And there is no heel turn coming. Dont be stupid, HHH is way past his prime to go full fledged heel. There is no way he will get booed at this point. Just impossible to get heat for his status.


----------



## Dr. Jones (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I might work specifically on Monday just so I don't accidentally watch it.


----------



## Ryu Hayabusa (Feb 1, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I'm a huge Triple H fan but i cant stand when whatever he says or does gets recapped over and over and over again! Like seriously its overkill!


----------



## Hazaq (Apr 25, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

One more thing I would like to note is that, the exact same thing happened here in this place when HHH was advertised for post rumble RAW to fire John Laurinaitis. I remember everyone bitching here but as it turned out it was set for Taker's return that night. 

I strongly believe, we are going to get the same thing next RAW. People should really have some patience here, this week-to-week bitching is a tiring act. Why not actually be "smart" fans for once and let things play out?


----------



## cmpunk28 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

kinda funny this thread, all the bitching and moaning about HHH having something to say about his summerslam match/his future whatever it is, yet you all took the time to come on this thread and fuckin moan about it! we all know deep down you wanna watch it an see what he says! so why pretend otherwise? would i rather watch HHH come out cut a promo about whatever or watch a throwaway squash match? if its been advertised on smackdown, and no doubt the first thing lawler/cole mention on raw is later tonight HHH addresses the wwe universe, its gonna be there for a fuckin REASON either A) he is retiring from the ring (yeah like that actually gonna happen) or B) ITS TO CONTINUE A FUCKING STORYLINE WHICH IS GONNA BE INTERESTING!! (the guy who mentioned undertaker returning when HHH says nobody can stop brock is a grea idea).... guys you are a bunch of miserable moaning bastards, did you actually really not ever expect HHH to come out and say something after summerslam??? shit yeah your right there is always the awesome tag division or divas division which we should be watching instead


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Same old shit..


----------



## XLNC04 (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Ratedr4life said:


> How sweet would it be if the fans chanted
> 
> JUST RETIRE (Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap) JUST RETIRE (Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap) JUST RETIRE (Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap)


i just pictured that in my head with the crowd's voice and the clapping lmao


----------



## KO Bossy (Oct 23, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*


----------



## Rustee (Jun 21, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



cmpunk28 said:


> kinda funny this thread, all the bitching and moaning about HHH having something to say about his summerslam match/his future whatever it is, yet you all took the time to come on this thread and fuckin moan about it! we all know deep down you wanna watch it an see what he says! so why pretend otherwise? would i rather watch HHH come out cut a promo about whatever or watch a throwaway squash match? if its been advertised on smackdown, and no doubt the first thing lawler/cole mention on raw is later tonight HHH addresses the wwe universe, its gonna be there for a fuckin REASON either A) he is retiring from the ring (yeah like that actually gonna happen) or B) ITS TO CONTINUE A FUCKING STORYLINE WHICH IS GONNA BE INTERESTING!! (the guy who mentioned undertaker returning when HHH says nobody can stop brock is a grea idea).... guys you are a bunch of miserable moaning bastards, did you actually really not ever expect HHH to come out and say something after summerslam??? shit yeah your right there is always the awesome tag division or divas division which we should be watching instead


You can't come onto a forum and expect people not to complain about shit they don't like, you fucking idiot. If this forum was just for coming on and writing all about the great things the WWE have, nobody would use it.


----------



## Scottish-Suplex (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Which city is RAW in on Monday, the kind which will start "You Tapped Out" chants because that would be awesome.


----------



## DesolationRow (Oct 11, 2009)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Gimmicky said:


> Which city is RAW in on Monday, the kind which will start "You Tapped Out" chants because that would be awesome.


It's Milwaukee.

As long as he doesn't say he's thrilled to be in Green Bay, he ought to be all right.


----------



## MatMurko (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Hazaq said:


> One more thing I would like to note is that, the exact same thing happened here in this place when HHH was advertised for post rumble RAW to fire John Laurinaitis. I remember everyone bitching here but as it turned out it was set for Taker's return that night.
> 
> I strongly believe, we are going to get the same thing next RAW. People should really have some patience here, this week-to-week bitching is a tiring act. Why not actually be "smart" fans for once and let things play out?


Because that's what the IWC, or as I like to call them, The Idiot Squad, likes to do. They bitch and complain about everything. If there is nothing to really complain about, they'll make something up to complain about.


----------



## MatMurko (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Rustee said:


> You can't come onto a forum and expect people not to complain about shit they don't like, you fucking idiot. If this forum was just for coming on and writing all about the great things the WWE have, nobody would use it.


RAW is three hours long dummy. Theres plenty of time for a HHH promo AND lots of other stuff. You all need to quit bitching and whining about every little think WWE does.


----------



## APEX (May 26, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

*Funny how some people on the forum hate triple h so much, probably for surpasing the rock and stone cold, but we'll leave that at that ..........

Anyway, I look forward to it. His promo's are always good and lead somewhere. Passion, timing, he has the lot.

I would imagine he'll say he's going to stick the office job for a while, after losing the taker and brock.

But further down the line I hope he's the guy who pushes Brock out of he company in his last match.*


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



KO Bossy said:


>


Fucking love that gif, thanks for reminding me, Bossy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

This will be one of the best, one of the very best....piss breaks I've ever had.

I can't wait to miss it and then see the entire thing re-capped 3 times later. 

Just sad. You know we're gonna have this shit every week until WrestleMania, it'll be the longest, most pointless, drawn out retirement storyline ever. I just hope it ends with him putting somebody over, and not Sheamus, for fucks sake.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Please not hint a RM with Bork.


----------



## Randy Orton Trapper Of The Year (Aug 11, 2010)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

They will have to pause the promo for commercial breaks and then again for recaps of the beginning of the promo mid-promo, it will last 2 and a half hours and the last half hour will be CM Punk saying no one respects him for 5 minutes followed by another recap of HHH's promo.


----------



## Freeloader (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Ratedr4life said:


> How sweet would it be if the fans chanted
> 
> JUST RETIRE (Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap) JUST RETIRE (Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap) JUST RETIRE (Clap Clap Clap Clap Clap)


That would actually be kinda funny, but HHH is still too over for them to chant that IMO. 

I mean, if fans haven't chanted that at the Big Show yet...


----------



## Poppin' Fresh (Dec 14, 2008)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

He won't retire, and just incase we miss it the first time we'll get it recapped another 7 times throughout the show so it really sinks in. Thank goodness WWE cater to my goldfish-like memory.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Arrive.



















Leave.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

he most likely going to kick off the show so he can try to do one better than Lesnar & Heymans kick off promo


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

*Should be great to see Hunter as always, screw the haters.*


----------



## Dusty Roids (Sep 14, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

it will be a 30 minute intro promo


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I miss the Evolution days. At least back then when he'd hog between 30-45 minutes of a two hour show he'd have Ric Flair and Orton/Batista with him.


----------



## StreakBald (Apr 2, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Many HHH haters here.
I'm a HHH mark and I can't wait for this!
Should be a great segment.

Viva The Game.


----------



## lancaster223 (Aug 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Meh. At least still more exciting than whatever Punk will do that night. I bet you the 10th recap of that promo will still get way more viewership than Punk's German comedy level-esque attempt at stand up.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

The Triple H hate is as unlogical and hypocritical as ever smdh. As for what he will say monday, I could careless. They are probably going to write him off TV until the next time he comes back. He'll have a match with Brock and win or loss, get written off TV again.


----------



## TheRainKing (Jun 8, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

He will come out and cut a sobby promo about how its time for him to retire, then somehow he'll end up having one last match at WrestleMania.


----------



## tducey (Apr 12, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Be interesting to see what this is going to be. I doubt he retires (Can't see him going out with a loss) but you never know.


----------



## sinnica (Dec 19, 2010)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I'm being afraid that this might be it, but we'll see


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



tducey said:


> Be interesting to see what this is going to be. I doubt he retires (Can't see him going out with a loss) but you never know.




Triple H is old school, he will lose his last match. Most of retired legends go by the time honored tradition of losing their final match. Edge was the exception to the rule, maybe Taker will be too, but Triple H is too much of a traditionalist to win his last match.


----------



## TJC93 (Nov 25, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

This will be the return of Mark Henry!


----------



## Pwnisher248 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Evolution said:


> "I tore my quadricep clean off the bone and I came back then, I will come back now!"


Don't be silly. We're supposed to forget everything that happened before 2011, remember?


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

:lmao at this thread. Jesus HHH Christ lol. So much hate for a fucking promo that hasn't even happened yet and I'm sure everybody will watch it _just_ so they can bitch about the fact that they watched it. Fucking hell. When he actually does retire or if he takes an extended break like he did in 2010/11, I'll be waiting for all those fabled 'DESE NEW GUYS SUK WWE IZ DA SHITZ WEN IS TRUPLE HH COMIN BAK N DA UNDENTAKR DEY IZ DA BESTEST DURRR.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

this whole hhh storyline has been a failure, everyone knows he will not retire, there is not even a little chance he really does, even casuals are aware this

plus the match sucked, out of sync, i can't believe some of you are defending that match, and it's not so much lesnars fault, the way they booked him sucks

losing to cena thus making him non-legit
crappy match that was hyped up all summer 
non believable hhh retirement thing
predictable match with taker and we all know who will win, plus the match will suck seeing lesnar go for his submission move 100 times


----------



## Pwnisher248 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



chucky101 said:


> this whole hhh storyline has been a failure, everyone knows he will not retire, there is not even a little chance he really does, even casuals are aware this
> 
> plus the match sucked, out of sync, i can't believe some of you are defending that match, and it's not so much lesnars fault, the way they booked him sucks
> 
> ...


Of course he won't retire. If he does, then he won't have the satisfaction of burying people anymore. He'll end up like Ric Flair and continue to wrestle long past his prime.:buried


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I fully expect him to bury the locker room with a simple comment that says no one is on his league.


----------



## Adramelech (Mar 11, 2007)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I fully expect him to bury the locker room with a simple comment that says no one is on his league.


I COULD WRESTLE A BROOMSTICK AND PUT ON A BETTER MATCH THAN ANY OF THOSE LOSERS BACKSTAGE

BTW I'M A FACE


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



JoseBxNYC said:


> I fully expect him to bury the locker room with a simple comment that says no one is on his league.




I see kayfabe is still alive.


----------



## Lastier (Sep 19, 2009)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Oh great, there is the expected 30+ min ego stroke promo after losing.

QUITE FRANKLY IN THIS BUSINESS I TOOK LESNAR TO THE LIMIT LIKE NO ONE ELSE HAS EVER BEFORE
I LOVE SHAWN I LOVE THE WWE UNIVERSE I LOVE THE TROOPS I LOVE MY FAMILY
IF I GET ONE MORE CHANCE I KNOW I CAN BEAT HIM


----------



## Pwnisher248 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Adramelech said:


> I COULD WRESTLE A BROOMSTICK AND PUT ON A BETTER MATCH THAN ANY OF THOSE LOSERS BACKSTAGE
> 
> BTW I'M A FACE


This has nothing to do with your post, but your signature has earned you a rep point.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

i still can't believe he made that bromstick comment, even for hhh thats bad, buring the whole roster like that, really shows just how selfish and ego driven the guy is

he always had to take that extra jab to really put him over, like waiting 19 seconds to pin booker t, its not enough he had to win but to do a complete burial job

and how bout when he got back to his "hhh prime 2000" self vs hbk at ss02, where was that effort vs kane/rvd/jericho


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

get ready for 30 min hyping his own ego

"i might of lost but i took lesnar to the limit like nobody did or nobody will ever, blah blah blah"

hhh just can't accept a loss, he always needs to stroke his own ego, it really is a sign of insecurity


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



chucky101 said:


> i still can't believe he made that bromstick comment, even for hhh thats bad, buring the whole roster like that, really shows just how selfish and ego driven the guy is
> 
> he always had to take that extra jab to really put him over, like waiting 19 seconds to pin booker t, its not enough he had to win but to do a complete burial job
> 
> and how bout when he got back to his "hhh prime 2000" self vs hbk at ss02, *where was that effort vs kane/rvd/jericho*




Shawn micheals is a better worker than Kane and RVD and his match with Jericho was when he JUST came back from a torn quad although it wasn't a bad match.smdh Just Triple H haters are the worst.


----------



## Pwnisher248 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

If HHH were honest, he'd just come out laughing and say something to the effect of "you thought I'd actually _put someone over_? And then he'd talk for two hours and then the last hour would be HHH vs. everyone on the roster, which HHH would win in about two minutes, followed by a 58 minute long recap of the two hour promo.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

At least something interesting in a horrible show with *ZERO* interesting angles. Things are truly awful in the WWE if what I'm looking forward to the most is Punk finally losing the damn title.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Lee_oh_Lee said:


> ...and you'd rather who talk for 20 minutes?


How about wrestling and a midcard angle?


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

More wrestling? It's not a PPV. There is enough wrestling as there is.


----------



## The HHH Mark (Mar 5, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Yes! another epic promo by (God) HHH.
Hopefully he doesn't retire. He's the best there is.
He should be featured on both RAW and Smackdown.


----------



## SPCDRI (Mar 15, 2010)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Midcard angles, too. How about something for a guy who isn't in his 40s and obviously abusing PEDs? Ah, expecting a Rock mark to care about wrestling and younger guys. I see where my mistake was.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Brock Lesnar leaves WWE saying he has nothing left to accomplish after facing Cena and beating HHH. Nobody bats an eye. 

HHH promo that hasn't even happened yet. DURRRR HE BURIEDZ EVARBADY DURRR


----------



## Pwnisher248 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Starbuck said:


> Brock Lesnar leaves WWE saying he has nothing left to accomplish after facing Cena and beating HHH. Nobody bats an eye.
> 
> HHH promo that hasn't even happened yet. DURRRR HE BURIEDZ EVARBADY DURRR


That's because he pretty much _does_ bury everybody.


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



SPCDRI said:


> Midcard angles, too. How about something for a guy who isn't in his 40s and obviously abusing PEDs? Ah, expecting a Rock mark to care about wrestling and younger guys. I see where my mistake was.


Ah the old *insert posters fav wrestler* mark come back. GREAT COMEBACK.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



The HHH Mark said:


> *Yes! another epic promo by (God) HHH*.
> Hopefully he doesn't retire. He's the best there is.
> He should be featured on both RAW and Smackdown.




And since when was Triple H's last epic promo? It's funny since people complain about what Triple H has to say, yet they take everything he says as gospel. Triple H isn't even a god and he isn't a god in wrestling.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Starbuck said:


> Brock Lesnar leaves WWE saying he has nothing left to accomplish after facing Cena and beating HHH. Nobody bats an eye.
> 
> HHH promo that hasn't even happened yet. DURRRR HE BURIEDZ EVARBADY DURRR


The only thing I can think of is that many on here would have no problem if Summerslam was really the end for Triple H and he never wrestled or appeared on TV again. I'm not one of those people but I think their are many on here who are over not only tired of Triple H but Shawn Michaels, Undertaker The Rock, Brock Lesnar, Stone Cold Steve Austin or anyone one else like that who don't wrestle full time or don't make their entire purpose of getting in the ring to put over people like Dolph Ziggler, Bryan Danielson, Wade Barrett non-stop.


----------



## Izual_Rebirth (Feb 20, 2010)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

HHH to come out saying he's not going to retire.

HBK to come out saying it's time for HHH to hang up his boots.

HHH vs HBK at WM29.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



The Hardcore Show said:


> The only thing I can think of is that many on here would have no problem if Summerslam was really the end for Triple H and he never wrestled or appeared on TV again. I'm not one of those people but I think their are many on here who are over not only tired of Triple H but Shawn Michaels, Undertaker The Rock, Brock Lesnar, Stone Cold Steve Austin or anyone one else like that who don't wrestle full time or don't make their entire purpose of getting in the ring to put over people like Dolph Ziggler, Bryan Danielson, Wade Barrett non-stop.




It wouldn't break my heart to see Triple H not wrestle or appear on TV ever again. His along with the other acts you named except for Brock Lesnar are tiresome already. They only come back to wrestle each other. They won't work a program with a Ziggler, Barrett.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Pwnisher248 said:


> That's because he pretty much _does_ bury everybody.


He just lost to Brock Lesnar. At least save this spiel for when he actually wins a match. It sort of holds no water after he got his ass handed to him and tapped out lol. 

I'm looking forward it nonetheless. That and whatever happens with Cena and Punk. That's about it really.


----------



## Pwnisher248 (Aug 19, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Starbuck said:


> He just lost to Brock Lesnar. At least save this spiel for when he actually wins a match. It sort of holds no water after he got his ass handed to him and tapped out lol.
> 
> I'm looking forward it nonetheless. That and whatever happens with Cena and Punk. That's about it really.


Yes, he lost to Brock but he was the focus at the end of the show. Even when he does lose a match, the spotlight's usually on him. I'll give him this, though. He actually _does_ put Undertaker over whenever they happen to be feuding.


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Starbuck said:


> He just lost to Brock Lesnar. At least save this spiel for when he actually wins a match. It sort of holds no water after he got his ass handed to him and tapped out lol.
> 
> I'm looking forward it nonetheless. That and whatever happens with Cena and Punk. That's about it really.


Punk is the next guy people want to run out of town.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 13, 2010)

So....fans of WWE are in the wrong for being weary of time being devoted to old timers instead of new guys? I am so put in my place.

Mic check


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Agmaster said:


> So....fans of WWE are in the wrong for being weary of time being devoted to old timers instead of new guys? I am so put in my place.
> 
> Mic check


It's not just the old guys but pretty much a good majority of people want Orton,Sheamus, Punk and Cena off of TV for good as well as Lesnar, Triple H, Undertaker Rock & Shawn Michaels.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



bigdog40 said:


> It wouldn't break my heart to see Triple H not wrestle or appear on TV ever again. His along with the other acts you named except for Brock Lesnar are tiresome already. They only come back to wrestle each other. They won't work a program with a Ziggler, Barrett.


why should they want to fight with these guys? The young guys don't need veterans to get them 'over'


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

20 minutes of suits and ponytails and growling words like "BROCK LESNAR" and "THE GAME" and "FIGHT" and "SURVIVOR SERIES" and "LAST MAN STANDING". Should be very very average.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Pwnisher248 said:


> Yes, he lost to Brock but he was the focus at the end of the show. Even when he does lose a match, the spotlight's usually on him. I'll give him this, though. He actually _does_ put Undertaker over whenever they happen to be feuding.


Triple H, the only man who can lose a match and still get accused of burying people lol. Amazing. 



The Hardcore Show said:


> Punk is the next guy people want to run out of town.


Let them bitch and whine all they want. It doesn't concern me and I don't give a shit. I know who I want to watch and who entertains me. That's all I care about.


----------



## Choke2Death (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



JY57 said:


> why should they want to fight with these guys? The young guys don't need veterans to get them 'over'


More importantly, it would suck because the "young guyzz" are not on the level of the veterans to feud with them. Putting someone like The Rock in a feud with Dolph Ziggler is one way to make me not care about him, which is an achievement in itself when you think about how awful WWE is nowadays.


----------



## FoxyRoxy (Feb 18, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Yawn. Another 20 minute promo. 
Just fuck off and retire already. 
We all know he isn't going to, he's not _that_ old he has a few more matches left in him. Expect him to wrestle at Survivor Series or Mania.


----------



## zkorejo (Jul 2, 2010)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I love HHH but I really hope fans chant "You tapped out" for the lulz. Lol.. it was the most entertaining thing that has happened since Rock won at WM and Lesnar returned.

Also if he does say "I am retiring".. fans should start "na na na hey hey hey goodbye".


----------



## The Hardcore Show (Apr 13, 2003)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Starbuck said:


> Triple H, the only man who can lose a match and still get accused of burying people lol. Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Let them bitch and whine all they want. It doesn't concern me and I don't give a shit. I know who I want to watch and who entertains me. That's all I care about.


I agree I think Punk has been great with what they have given him to work with this year find it sad so many turned on him only after a year.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

i really hope fans chant "you tapped out"

the guy is a prick, after all the crap and the broomstick promos, there is huge evidence the guy is a master politcian and only cares about his ego, how anybody can defend him is beyond me

i mean the guy said a broomstick was better than the entire lockeroom, even when he lost to taker, there was that respect with taker lifting him up

the guy just can't loss normal, there always needs to be a 3 min promo explaining how great he is and the "respect", wm27 he lost but he "beat up" taker, there's always a catch to protect his ego


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Choke2Death said:


> More importantly, it would suck because the "young guyzz" are not on the level of the veterans to feud with them. Putting someone like The Rock in a feud with Dolph Ziggler is one way to make me not care about him, which is an achievement in itself when you think about how awful WWE is nowadays.


Guys like Rock,Austin,HHH,kane,Taker,hardy boyz,edge/christian,etc got themselves over by feuding with each other. funny how the "young guys" today can't even do that it goes to show you how much they suck


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I remember HHH buried the whole locker room with in swift line. "Me and Taker walk into the locker room now and we look around, and we have no challengers left" What A Man.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



The Hardcore Show said:


> I agree I think Punk has been great with what they have given him to work with this year find it sad so many turned on him only after a year.


It's sad but not surprising in the least because it happens all the time. The IWC gets a hard on for guys who haven't made it yet. Then when they do actually make it they turn on them after about 2 months. Wash, rinse, repeat for as long as I can remember. Same applies for heels who then turn face. Punk, Orton, Seamus even Edge a few years back. It's the same story every time lol. And the internet has the nerve to complain about WWE being predictable. I'll say it right now. When Dolph cashes in and wins the title, just watch the backlash that follows him for finally winning the big one. It's laughable lol.


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I remember HHH buried the whole locker room with in swift line. "Me and Taker walk into the locker room now and we look around, and we have no challengers left" What A Man.




That was kayfabe, kinda like how Punk and Jericho says that he is the best and they could have easily have someone come out and challenge triple H.


----------



## AthenaMark (Feb 20, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I remember HHH buried the whole locker room with in swift line. "Me and Taker walk into the locker room now and we look around, and we have no challengers left" What A Man.


Best sig on the site today


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



The-Rock-Says said:


> I remember HHH buried the whole locker room with in swift line. "Me and Taker walk into the locker room now and we look around, and we have no challengers left" What A Man.


And millions were given false hope that that meant he'd fuck off already.


----------



## the modern myth (Nov 11, 2006)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I'm thinking that he'll ask Brock Lesnar for a rematch. Maybe at Hell in a Cell, more likely Survivor Series. Triple H will put his career on the line and Brock Lesnar will beat him. Then, The Undertaker appears and batters Brock Lesnar. Their rivalry begins ...


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



the modern myth said:


> I'm thinking that he'll ask Brock Lesnar for a rematch. Maybe at Hell in a Cell, more likely Survivor Series. Triple H will put his career on the line and Brock Lesnar will beat him. Then, The Undertaker appears and batters Brock Lesnar. Their rivalry begins ...





Doesn't really make much sense since for him to fight Brock again since Brock CLEARLY beat Triple H, unless they were to do this "Triple H doesn't have it anymore" storyline.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



the modern myth said:


> I'm thinking that he'll ask Brock Lesnar for a rematch. Maybe at Hell in a Cell, more likely Survivor Series. Triple H will put his career on the line and Brock Lesnar will beat him. Then, The Undertaker appears and batters Brock Lesnar. Their rivalry begins ...


thats the way to go if they want Taker vs Lenar for Mania. No point to see it if The Game wins the re-match (if there is one).


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Triple H comes out to cut a promo but is interrupted by Heyman & Lesnar. Paul Heyman mock Triple H's about his injured arm and about letting WWE and his family down. Lesnar says he is the new King of Kings and that WWE belong to him. Heyman also told Triple H that he will not drop the lawsuits against WWE. Triple H told Lesnar that they are not done yet and he has a proposal for him. He told Lesnar that they should face off at Survivor Series one more time. Heyman interrups and says he has a better idea. He proposes Team Lesnar vs. Team Triple H at Survivor Series for control of the WWE. Triple H thinks about it but eventually agrees. 

After the Hell in a Cell PPV, Triple H makes a major announcement on Raw. He announces that Undertaker will be on his team at Survivor Series and guarantees victory. Heyman comes out and interrups Hunter and says that Lesnar is not intimidated by The Undertaker and unlike Hunter, Lesnar has beaten Taker in a Hell in a Cell before. He also announces that a former client of his is going to be on Lesnar's team. Out comes The Big Show. Big Show talks about how he and Lesnar don't see eye to eye but he says he despises Hunter even more. Hunter has done a lot of things to humiliate Show during his career which is why he decided to join team Lesnar. He also put over his ironclad contract and that once team Lesnar wins, he will get another bonus. Eventually this leads to a brawl by Big Show and Triple H. Hunter is about to use a sledgehammer but Mark Henry comes from behind and hits the World Strongest Slam. Heyman leaves with Henry and Big Show. In a backstage segment, Mark Henry confirms that he's on team Lesnar since Heyman promised him a World Heavyweight Championship shot for being in his team.

The next week Hunter says that he will face Big Show & Mark Henry in a tag team match with a mystery partner and he also says that Kane will be a part of team WWE. The main event comes and Triple H's partner is none other than Sheamus (who lost the WHC at NOC) and they emerge victorious. Heyman comes out on the next episode with Big Show & Mark Henry and says that Triple H has put together quite the team. He talks about Sheamus, Kane & Undertaker and how none of them are compared to Brock Lesnar. He announces the final two members of his team and out come Wade Barrett & Daniel Bryan. Wade grabs the mic and talked about how he almost took over the WWE once before and that he came to finish the job. Bryan talks about how miss management are abusing of his power and are treating him unfairly and denying him of the WWE Championship. The main event for that night is Sheamus & Kane vs. Daniel Bryan & Wade Barrett. The match ends by DQ when Show & Henry interfere. Neither Triple H or Undertaker were in the building to help their teamates. The final build before Survivor Series comes and Hunter is still missing a member on his team. Lesnar comes out with Heyman and have a few words with Hunter. After the exchange, the main event for tonight is Triple H, Kane & Sheamus vs. Mark Henry, Big Show and Daniel Bryan. Lesnar interferes and hits Kane with a chair after coming out of the crowd. Team Lesnar proceeds to beat down on Triple H's team and then out of nowhere MASON RYAN comes out and cleans the house. Once Triple H gets on his feet Ryan ask him for a chance to be in his team and HHH accepts.

*Survivor Series 2012 Main Event
Triple H, The Undertaker, Kane, Sheamus & Mason Ryan vs. Brock Lesnar, Big Show, Mark Henry, Wade Barrett & Daniel Bryan*

Triple H and Daniel Bryan start the match. They exchange back and forth until Triple H tags in Kane. Kane dominates the match for a bit and tags Sheamus. Bryan manages to get the upper hand on Sheamus and tags in Henry. Eventually Henry tags in Show and Show keeps Sheamus grounded. Sheamus makes the hot tag to Kane. *Kane starts to dominate and hits his usual moves until eventually Lesnar tag himself in and eliminated him with an F5.* Undertaker goes in, Lesnar sees this and tags in Wade Barrett. Taker and Barrett exchange back and forth but Taker gets the upperhand. Taker tags in Triple H and Barrett eventually takes control of Triple H with a distraction from Heyman. Mark Henry & Big Show exchange tags and dominate Triple H. Eventually Triple H makes the hot tag to Sheamus and Sheamus cleans the house. Sheamus eventually hit the Brouge Kick on Mark Henry but Henry falls on the outside. Heyman trash talks Sheamus and eats a Brogue Kick. Henry goes back into the ring and Sheamus follows. He grabs Sheamus and hits the World Strongest Slam for a two count. Henry tags in Big Show who hits the WMD for the pin. *Sheamus is eliminated.* Mason Ryan comes in and Mark Henry wants Show to tag him. *Ryan eliminated Mark Henry with a spear.*Ryan dominates Bryan and Barrett for a bit until Big Show grounds him. Ryan tags in Taker eventually and he stars cleaning the house. Bryan tags himself and and exchanges back and forth with Taker for a couple of minutes. *Taker eliminates Bryan after hitting a Tombstone.* Lesnar comes in from behind and hits the F5. Taker kicks out and Lesnar can't believe it. Lesnar tag in Show who goes for the WMD but misses and Taker chokeslams him. *Triple H gets the hot tag and eliminates Show with a Pedigree.*Lesnar comes from behind and applies a Kimura Lock. Triple H makes it to the ropes. Triple H eventually tags in Mason Ryan and Lesnar tags in Barrett. Mason Ryan hit the Side Effect on Barret but Heyman put Barrett's foot on the ropes. *Eventually Barrett eliminated Ryan with The Wasteland.*Triple H comes in and so does Lesnar. They brawl for a bit until eventually the referee is taken out. Taker brawls with Barrett. Triple H goes for a sledgehammer and uses it. The referee saw him and disqualifies him for it. Officials say Lesnar cannot compete. *Triple H and Lesnar are eliminated.*. Is down to Taker & Barrett. *Taker eventually hits the Tombstone on Barrett for the win.*After the match Taker is celebrating in the ring. Out of nowhere Lesnar comes out and attacks Taker. Taker is busted open. Lesnar hits the F5 and then applies the Kimura Lock. Triple H goes for the save but Lesnar leaves and the show air with Triple H on the side of a laid out Taker.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

:lmao @ this thread and the level of Trips hate. I'm hoping he doesn't even sell the broken arm just to read the bitching. Raw should be interesting and I'm sure all of you will be watching. Trips is such a draw!


----------



## Beermonkeyv1 (Sep 9, 2007)

"sarcastic tone" - yippeeee

Hhh i love ya and but kindly just go away 


Sent from my iPhone using VS Free


----------



## Felpent (Jun 11, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



DesolationRow said:


> It's Milwaukee.
> 
> As long as he doesn't say he's thrilled to be in Green Bay, he ought to be all right.


:lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## volunteer75 (May 1, 2009)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Do not know what he will say, but if you miss it they will recap it every 20 minutes.


----------



## Redrox (Jan 29, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Felpent said:


> :lmao:lmao:lmao


:lmao never gets old.


----------



## DBizzle (Mar 14, 2010)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



The Rebel said:


> *Funny how some people on the forum hate triple h so much, probably for surpasing the rock and stone cold, but we'll leave that at that ..........
> 
> Anyway, I look forward to it. His promo's are always good and lead somewhere. Passion, timing, he has the lot.
> 
> ...


:kobe


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Starbuck said:


> Triple H, the only man who can lose a match and still get accused of burying people lol. Amazing.
> 
> 
> 
> Let them bitch and whine all they want. It doesn't concern me and I don't give a shit. I know who I want to watch and who entertains me. That's all I care about.


its not that black and white, flair jobbing to sting clean after a 30min or 60 min match makes sting his equal 

hhh in his losses always seems to have a "catch", like when he lost hardy on smackdown, after the match hhh had this "you got lucky" look on his face, hardy was not made to look his equal

or when he lost to taker at wm27, the next night he acted like he won "you beat me but i really beat you within a inch of your life"

so he will job but there is always a little catch for him to feed his ego

it stuns me how people still defend this guy, i think he is a solid worker he had a big ego and its like he's insecure, like his buddy mayweather, always telling people over and over how great he is, its like deep down he evry unsure and needs to keep saying it over and over

i mean do you really want me to go into all the ego stuff he had done over the years, stuff like the broomstick comment for starters, even if its true thats no way to treat the guys your trying to build


----------



## GEOLINK (Oct 24, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

.


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

or how bout when hogan beat up kidman for 10 min, then by interference kidman won, was he made to look hogans equal, NO NO NO

what foley did with hhh in there street fight, thats called a real rub, a loss that makes the other guy really go over

hhh whenever he losses always has this 30 min promo the next night stroking his own ego while burying others

let me ask you this, what match has hhh lost in where he did the same thing foley did to him at rumble 2000 where he was made to look like a million bucks and never had any excuses about it


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



chucky101 said:


> let me ask you this, what match has hhh lost in where he did the same thing foley did to him at rumble 2000 where he was made to look like a million bucks and never had any excuses about it


The Batista feud in 2005 was executed very well. It was as decisive a series of matches you're going to find, and it was built to near perfection in putting Batista over.

What about at WM22 when he tapped out to Cena? I think that truly was the stamp of approval the Cena was The Man and here to stay.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



chucky101 said:


> or how bout when hogan beat up kidman for 10 min, then by interference kidman won, was he made to look hogans equal, NO NO NO
> 
> what foley did with hhh in there street fight, thats called a real rub, a loss that makes the other guy really go over
> 
> ...




More Boo hooing "wa wa wa HHH keeps burying everybody" what a joke, get over it guys, Hes one of the top wrestlers ever in history, You could easily say, Austin and the Rock buried alot of people if you really get bored with ur life but what good does that do? 
Anyways, back to the point, The only reason I don't care about or won't watch this promo is because wwe is so watered down that almost any promo sucks these days, but the legenss promos suck the least. Maby HHH will turn against everyone who knows, but please stop the bs about bury this, job to that, if anyone, BLAME CENA r burying Miz, Riley and SO many others in his super-era


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

YOU BURY YOURSELF , (unless ur against Cena) If you're not over or on top, it's because you suck (Unless you're feuding with Cena) That's what I always say. Off topic but Zack Ryder was always a Joke, HHH pedigrees him because wwe knows that and the fans know that. In that case, Ryder buried himself


----------



## MatMurko (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



chucky101 said:


> or when he lost to taker at wm27, the next night he acted like he won "you beat me but i really beat you within a inch of your life"


That was so there was a reason for a reamatch you stupid moron. What was the "catch" to HHH losing at WM28? Oh wait. There was none. You're a liar.




> it stuns me how people still defend this guy, i think he is a solid worker he had a big ego and its like he's insecure, like his buddy mayweather, always telling people over and over how great he is


It astounds me that anyone can be this stupid. Did you just start watching wrestling yesterday? Wrestlers have ALWAYS bragged about how great they are. You can go back 60 years and it was exactly that same. It's part of pro wrestling. It's not even limited to wrestling either. Did you never see Mohammad Ali? He always bragged about how he was the "greatest of all-time".


----------



## MatMurko (Jul 28, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



chucky101 said:


> or how bout when hogan beat up kidman for 10 min, then by interference kidman won, was he made to look hogans equal, NO NO NO
> 
> what foley did with hhh in there street fight, thats called a real rub, a loss that makes the other guy really go over
> 
> ...



Heels are supposed to make excuses dumbass. Foley was a babyface in 2000, not a heel.


----------



## ywall2breakerj (Mar 29, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Oh look. A 20 minute Triple H promo.
That's refreshing and interesting.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Might bash HHH here and there but im sure he could come out and cut a great promo with amazing facial expressions and outstanding emotion. Not many could do what he does.


----------



## Lee_oh_Lee (May 28, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Let's just let John Cena or Punk cut a 20 minutes promo, maby the smarks would prefer that


----------



## Firallon (Feb 25, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Ugh. Can this Triple H/Brock Lesnar bull shit end already? We all know Triple H isn't retiring.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Anyone see someone interuppting Triple H? Lesnar obviously won't be back for a couple months, but for some reason I can see somebody interupting The Game


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



MatMurko said:


> Heels are supposed to make excuses dumbass. Foley was a babyface in 2000, not a heel.


um what about wm27 when the next night even though he lost, he still acted like he "won the war", come on guys the guy has a huge ego, his comments with the broomstick and how he and taker are the only ones left that are true warriors

i mean even if its true it kills your roster, he always goes that extra mile of putting himself over and burying others

i mean the guy kissed hbk's ass to try to get himself to main event status, once hbk was gone he needed others that were over to help him, so he gets a hot tag team and a returning syxx, and reformed a group that hbk started in the first place

thing is i think he is solid worker, not top 10 all time, but very good worker with lots of greats matches, but the guy has such a ego and comes across as a selfish prick

and batista was his friend, and he started his evolution group with him, which is why he jobbed to him 3 straight times, he would probably do the same for shemaus because there buddys


----------



## Ham and Egger (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I hope he can keep this down to a 10 minute segment but this is Triple H we're talking about here.... The master of the 20 minute promo's. :argh:


----------



## Y2JFAN811 (Jun 28, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

he's announcing that he's putting himself in the wrestlemania main event


----------



## Rock316AE (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I have no problem with HHH cutting a promo on RAW, but if they're going to continue with this completely unrealistic retirement storyline that NOBODY buys, I don't see the point. If they're going with Brock/HHH 2 at SVS just so HHH can get his win back as a rehabilitation from the last two WMs and Summerslam, and sacrifice Brock's WM money match for that pointless angle, then this is too stupid even for this company in 2012.


----------



## Zankman Jack (May 19, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Rock316AE said:


> I have no problem with HHH cutting a promo on RAW, but if they're going to continue with this completely unrealistic retirement storyline that NOBODY buys, I don't see the point. If they're going with Brock/HHH 2 at SVS just so HHH can get his win back as a rehabilitation from the last two WMs and Summerslam, and sacrifice Brock's WM money match for that pointless angle, then this is too stupid even for this company in 2012.


This, basically. 

I see it happening, though. :/


----------



## chucky101 (Jan 3, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

its stupid, even the most casual fan knows he has not wrestled his last match, they need to drop this whole thing ASAP

but honestly i don't even care anymore, they got my hopes up last year with summer of punk, but they screwed that up, its sad because its the only big promotion left so if you want your monday night wrestling fix its all thats on

so i know it sucks but have to get my wrestling fix because there is no nitro to flip over, unless another ted turner comes along with a great nwo angle vince aint changing nothing


----------



## Huganomics (Mar 12, 2010)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

PROBABLY GOING TO BURY EVERY1 HERP HOUR LONG PROMO DERP


----------



## Frost99 (Apr 24, 2006)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

Until somebody in power says something like this....






I really couldn't care less, I'm NOT looking for the return of an era of "Sex/Drugs & Rock & Roll" all I'm asking for is a company that cares about males 18-49 and treats the audience with more intelligence than that of a recent lobotomy victim is that really so much to ask?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I would just laugh if they have a rematch and HHH wins.


----------



## EdgarsTeethAreDry (Aug 25, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I actually love HHH on the mic. I usually find his promos very entertaining and dramatically on point. Most recently, I loved his work leading up to Wrestlemania. However, his mic work leading up to the match with Brock, to me, has been very lackluster. Even as a fan of HHH and Lesnar, I had a hard time getting into their fued largely because the mic work was so poor. So yeah, not too hyped for this. Especially because I don't see it going anywhere. It'll probably tease to something happening in the future, but I fully expect what he says not to come up again until months later.


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

I can see this crap happening:he comes to the ring try to convince everybody that he will retire and then talks about how he is 100 times champion in his father's in law company,he is the king of kings and other bullshit he won't retire before he wins other 100 titles,squash some young guys and end Undertaker's streak.
The sad thing is that this shit will take at least 30 minutes so instead of having 3 midcard matches(it could be 10 the way WWE treats the midcarder matches) he will have to listen to a nonsense promo about which the majority doesn't give a fuck.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I won't enjoy all the recaps depending on which part of the show it happens on, but I'll most likely enjoy the promo, so whatever.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

if he does "retire" too bad he won't get the same treatment that Stephanie got when she was 'forced to leave'


----------



## roadkill_ (Jan 28, 2010)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

3 hour show opening with dreary 20 minute HHH monologue. Can't hardly wait.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



JY57 said:


> Anyone see someone interuppting Triple H? Lesnar obviously won't be back for a couple months, but for some reason I can see somebody interupting The Game


HBK, when Hunter mentions HBK last words from last week: "I knew that Hunter wont beat Lesnar".


----------



## Defei (Aug 22, 2012)

*Delete*

There's already a thread with 20 pages. so delee this plz


----------



## Tosh (Jul 14, 2008)

*Re: Triple H retirement!*

Dragged the bollox out of it, no HBK no Vince no nothing, my guess is he ain't done.


----------



## 123bigdave (Dec 26, 2008)

*Re: Triple H retirement!*

still real to you op?


----------



## Stone Hot (Dec 30, 2010)

*Re: Triple H retirement!*

HHH is not done wrestling. Your all fools if u believe that


----------



## JohnnyBones84 (Jul 31, 2012)

*Re: Triple H retirement!*

I was just going to ask if he mentioned he did confirm he was retiring or not. But I read that, since Brock Lesnar was done with the WWE and Triple H being was still going to be with the WWE for a lot longer, it was only fair to let Brock win and allow him to get that last win.

I wonder what's next for Brock now and if Triple will truly retire from in-ring action?


----------



## Scissor Me Daddy-O!! (Apr 13, 2011)

*Re: Triple H retirement!*

should have put a ? at the end of the thread title.

I think it's obvious he will come back. either get ambushed by Brock, to set up a Taker v Brock WM 29, or HHH v Brock 2 at WM 29.


----------



## Domenico (Nov 14, 2011)

*Re: Triple H retirement!*

He didn't actually retire. It was just a fake retirement promo in which he buried himself and the company.

And Flair.


----------



## Bushmaster (Sep 28, 2010)

*Re: Triple H retirement!*

Ric Flair and Edge's retirement were so much better. Who would have thought in the end HHH was the one that was buried.


----------



## StLSaint_75 (Jul 15, 2012)

*Re: Triple H retirement!*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Ric Flair and Edge's retirement were so much better. Who would have thought in the end HHH was the one that was buried.


Edge's Smackdown speech where he re-did his entrance still gives me chills. every time.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: WWE.com: Triple H - Is his career over?*

I told you guys he was done. That was no kayfabe promo imo.


----------



## TheZeroIsTheHero (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

People complaining about how HHH's retirement was nowhere near as good as others ahahah, if he was really going to retire he wouldn't do it like this...Please! I hate the guy and the more time he spends away is great but I know it's not gonna last.


----------



## Wrestling02370 (Jan 14, 2012)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

Obviously Triple H isnt done. Wrestlers retire all the time. He'll be back for big money matches.


----------



## TJTheGr81 (Feb 16, 2010)

*Re: Triple H retirement!*



SoupMan Prime said:


> Ric Flair and Edge's retirement were so much better. Who would have thought in the end HHH was the one that was buried.


Well those were real. Well...Flair's was for a little while anyway.

There's no way in hell Trips just goes out like this. He's getting the works when he hangs it up, not 20 minutes in the middle of a random Raw. This is definitely leading to some sort of angle.


----------



## JoseDRiveraTCR7 (Dec 14, 2010)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

HHH was great. WWE should put him in more movies.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

lol @ triple h burying his role model and childhood hero

u da man hunter!


----------



## superfudge (May 18, 2011)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

If he hasn't retired, which I'm pretty sure he hasn't, then this is quite the ego trip for HHH. Showing highlights from his great career, and causing the audience to applaud him and chant "thank you Hunter". It's almost perverse.


----------



## TheSupremeForce (Jul 15, 2011)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



Hazaq said:


> Calm down. I strongly believe Undertaker will interrupt HHH making his surprise return to challenge Brock at Survivor series or at Wrestlemania.
> 
> This is from F4online -
> 
> ...


Hey look. Absolutely none of that happened. Funny how you were completely wrong. Well done.


----------



## 1TheRockHHH (Jul 24, 2011)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

LOL First of all Trips never confirmed that he was retiring.2nd there is no way Hunter is going out like that


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

I still dont believe that was a kayfabe promo.

Why is it hard for people to believe he's retired his wrestling career? Why is it impossible? I dont quite get it.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

Trips didn't even really retire. just said he was at a crossroads.


----------



## dan the marino (Oct 22, 2006)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

It's a storyline. Triple H would never retire after getting destroyed in a match at SummerSlam of all PPVs. If he actually retires it'll be at Wrestlemania.

He'll be back for revenge and probably fight Lesnar again at this year's WM.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

people actually think hes retired

wow


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*



Redead said:


> people actually think hes retired
> 
> wow


Yes I think he has retired his wrestling career. Plz explain why you believe its not possible thing to happen?


----------



## SouLja-BoY (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

I'm kinda happy he retired, about time he take off those boots....


----------



## austin316 G.O.A.T (Mar 13, 2010)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*



JoseBxNYC said:


> Triple H comes out to cut a promo but is interrupted by Heyman & Lesnar. Paul Heyman mock Triple H's about his injured arm and about letting WWE and his family down. Lesnar says he is the new King of Kings and that WWE belong to him. Heyman also told Triple H that he will not drop the lawsuits against WWE. Triple H told Lesnar that they are not done yet and he has a proposal for him. He told Lesnar that they should face off at Survivor Series one more time. Heyman interrups and says he has a better idea. He proposes Team Lesnar vs. Team Triple H at Survivor Series for control of the WWE. Triple H thinks about it but eventually agrees.
> 
> After the Hell in a Cell PPV, Triple H makes a major announcement on Raw. He announces that Undertaker will be on his team at Survivor Series and guarantees victory. Heyman comes out and interrups Hunter and says that Lesnar is not intimidated by The Undertaker and unlike Hunter, Lesnar has beaten Taker in a Hell in a Cell before. He also announces that a former client of his is going to be on Lesnar's team. Out comes The Big Show. Big Show talks about how he and Lesnar don't see eye to eye but he says he despises Hunter even more. Hunter has done a lot of things to humiliate Show during his career which is why he decided to join team Lesnar. He also put over his ironclad contract and that once team Lesnar wins, he will get another bonus. Eventually this leads to a brawl by Big Show and Triple H. Hunter is about to use a sledgehammer but Mark Henry comes from behind and hits the World Strongest Slam. Heyman leaves with Henry and Big Show. In a backstage segment, Mark Henry confirms that he's on team Lesnar since Heyman promised him a World Heavyweight Championship shot for being in his team.
> 
> ...


I like the idea


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

this triple h stuff is embarrassing imo. the guy obviously isnt retiring but keeps trying to make everything he does look epic. it really is just sad.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*



PowerandGlory said:


> this triple h stuff is embarrassing imo. the guy obviously isnt retiring but keeps trying to make everything he does look epic. it really is just sad.


I ask again, how do you know he "obviously" hasnt retired his wrestling career?


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*



Loader230 said:


> I ask again, how do you know he "obviously" hasnt retired his wrestling career?


He never said he was retiring. There's *no way* that was his retirement. Remember when John Cena "retired" during the Nexus storyline? Did you think that was the end of John Cena?


----------



## WWFVK (Aug 24, 2012)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

He'll be back


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*



sesshomaru said:


> He never said he was retiring. There's *no way* that was his retirement. Remember when John Cena "retired" during the Nexus storyline? Did you think that was the end of John Cena?


I didnt because John Cena was FUCKING 33 YEARS OLD the prime of his in-ring career when that happened. Triple H is way past it and the right age for any wrestler to retire. From My estimation, he's done. Might return for a promo or something like bret does but no way he is going to get involved in any feuds or have a match. I dont see it.


----------



## Johnny Sweatpants (Jun 11, 2010)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

I can't help but worry about HHH's future. How can he possibly maintain a steady income and support his family once he no longer wrestles 2-3 times per year? 

*vomits sarcasm*


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

WWE is too predictable and simple for anyone to really buy into this...surely? Wait, sorry, I forget how gullible and/or young people here are.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

u think the egomaniac that is triple h will end his career tapping out?


----------



## Big Wiggle (Dec 27, 2010)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*



PowerandGlory said:


> u think the egomaniac that is triple h will end his career tapping out?


He's been great but does indeed have an ego. I loved it in his speech when he said the wrestler's step through those ropes each and every night all for the fans. What crap. I'm sick of the wrestler's sucking up with this line. Cena uses it all the time too. They also do it for themselves...to feed their ego's...obviously. Just look at most of the guys...they spend most of their lives lifting weights in front of a mirror. Especially ones with ego's the size of HHH. Let's be honest here.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*



PowerandGlory said:


> u think the egomaniac that is triple h will end his career tapping out?


If he was such a big egomaniac why the fuck did he tap out in the first place? He has also tapped out twice iirc to john cena. 


Whether HHH is an egomaniac or not, to me his promo seemed legit. What reason does he have to pull a hogan? he is not even a on air authority figure anymore. Why do a fake retirement crap with no purpose?


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

A 43 year old HHH without any significant injury or dulling of his ego is going to go out in a whimper to put over a wrestler who spat in the face of the industry and won't even be with the company in a year? Yeah, totally believable. If he were contemplating retirement in the past year, he would've done it a little over four months ago after WM28.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*



Bob the Jobber said:


> A 43 year old HHH without any significant injury or dulling of his ego is going to go out in a whimper to put over a wrestler who spat in the face of the industry and won't even be with the company in a year? Yeah, totally believable.


Once again, he tapped out in the middle of the ring to that same wrestler who spat in the face of the industry. I dont see this logic at all. 



> If he were contemplating retirement in the past year, he would've done it a little over four months ago after WM28.


How the fuck do you know this would have been the plan? Summerslam without Brock/HHH doesnt even qualify for a C show PPV.


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

tell you what, if triple h retires for good, you can personally kick me in the balls


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

Triple H will retire when the Cubs win the world series


----------



## Banjo (Sep 30, 2005)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

I think Triple H will have one more match with Brock Lesnar at Hell in a Cell, and THEN he'll retire.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*



Loader230 said:


> Once again, he tapped out in the middle of the ring to that same wrestler who spat in the face of the industry. I dont see this logic at all.
> 
> 
> 
> How the fuck do you know this would have been the plan? Summerslam without Brock/HHH doesnt even qualify for a C show PPV.


So defensive, lol.

Yes, he tapped out in the middle of the ring to Lesnar. All the more reason to believe that he won't retire with that as his last final hurrah. This isn't rocket science. If they were worried about Summerslam that much, wouldn't they put the CAREER stipulation into the match to increase hype and buyrates? That would be the smart, business oriented plan of action if he were truly retiring.


----------



## Loader230 (Jul 7, 2012)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

He just did.


----------



## Rick_James (May 11, 2012)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*

Hopefully HHH retires, but anyone that thinks he actually will is a massive mark, similar to how back in the day when someone would lose a "Buried Alive" match and you wondered if they would actually come back. My guess is HHH will put himself over Lesnar at mania... but I guess we'll have to wait and see.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*



Loader230 said:


> He just did.


And Undertaker really is a deadman.


----------



## Clique (Sep 9, 2007)

I altered the title of the thread. The "retirement" word really strikes some nerves around here doesn't it? haha

Of course Triple H isn't really done, yet. If he is in shape he will probably be available to work special attraction programs for the next decade if he wants to or if the company needs him to. As to where this angle is going? I can see a rematch with Lesnar building for Survivor Series or maybe even Mania next year. Either that or Triple H continues to question his ability to get the job done and he summons The Undertaker to slay Lesnar in Jersey.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

the wwe universe cant wait for triple h's next match and his next match and his next one, etc, etc. hbk will return to raw to give his opinion. if triple h loses we will get the epic video package of wrestlers weighing in how brutal of a fight it was and how he left it all out there. he will then come out on raw and gives a big speech about the match and his career. i cant wait.....


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

for all who keep bringing up triple tapping out.... it seems to me he prefers to lose matches to submissions that can come out of nowhere, than to get beat up and pinned... everyone taps if the submission is applied properly and with enough time, theres no shame in it. but to lose cleanly due to not being able to get up or continue im guessing would be more of a put down for him.

lesnar
cena
benoit...

he doesnt mind losing to a submission out of nowhere that anyone will tap to if applied properly and not broken up.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

*Re: Triple H "Retirement" Discussion*



Bob the Jobber said:


> So defensive, lol.
> 
> Yes, he tapped out in the middle of the ring to Lesnar. All the more reason to believe that he won't retire with that as his last final hurrah. This isn't rocket science. *If they were worried about Summerslam that much, wouldn't they put the CAREER stipulation into the match to increase hype and buyrates? That would be the smart, business oriented plan of action if he were truly retiring.*


This is what bothers me about the whole thing. I am a huge fan of HHH but watching his speech and how it was promoted, just left me confused at the end. I mean who the fuck retires with a goddamn speculation? I cant remember anyone who ever did that before unless it was kayfabe. 

If this really was the end of his illustrious career, why not add a career stip to that summerslam match and go down with certainty? why leave the fans speculating? what does that even accomplish? If this is not legit retirement then he just played a joke on the fans which is downright disgusting. After following HHH's career for all these years, I definitely dont think he is the kinda guy to do it.

Disappointing really.


----------



## PowerandGlory (Oct 17, 2011)

Hart Break Kid said:


> for all who keep bringing up triple tapping out.... it seems to me he prefers to lose matches to submissions that can come out of nowhere, than to get beat up and pinned... everyone taps if the submission is applied properly and with enough time, theres no shame in it. but to lose cleanly due to not being able to get up or continue im guessing would be more of a put down for him.
> 
> lesnar
> cena
> ...


in pro wrestling tapping out is giving up. giving up is looked down upon. this isnt mma


----------



## Hart Break Kid (Oct 5, 2009)

PowerandGlory said:


> in pro wrestling tapping out is giving up. giving up is looked down upon. this isnt mma


well he sure likes to go out that way... for a guy people says ego wont allow guys over and being the master buryer and trying to hog the limelight.....


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Anyone who thinks HHH really authentically retired needs a nice swift kick to the balls just for being that damn gullible.


----------



## Vyed (Apr 24, 2012)

Eh... everyone thought he was going over at Summerslam.


----------



## xD7oom (May 25, 2012)

Triple H will have one more match at WM29 and end his ring carrer and start again as RAW GM or something!


----------



## Outlaw91 (Mar 31, 2011)

I have no problem if he has a match per year at Wrestlemania but nothing more.He should stay out of the spotlight and not just let but try to push young wrestlers.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

An entire night of recaps and video packages plus a 20 minute promo only for his future to be unclear?

How did I guess?


----------



## Buffy The Vampire Slayer (May 31, 2011)

I doubt that HHH is retiring, this future to be unclear, proves it.


----------



## 199630 (Jan 30, 2011)

I cringed through that whole promo. I dunno, maybe it's because I was watching back near the end of his last heel run, when he'd get huge boos from both marks and Internet fans for making such long promos, his backstage politicking, and for not having great matches like he used to but still main eventing forever. I remember how much most people hated him, almost on a personal level, so it's weird how loud people cheer him now, even though he's still making the same long promos, still not having great matches like he used to, still main eventing many of the cards he's on and still married to Steph. And getting huge cheers for promising a rematch that most of us probably don't want to see.

Or maybe it's just that he's been the same face for so long, I'm starting to miss the heel Trips and surprised no one else finds him as stale as Cena. Or maybe it's just that they didn't try hard enough to make it look like a real retirement.

Meh, I dunno, if you were around 10 years ago, maybe you can relate at how weird it is to see the most hated guy become the most loved guy even though he's been pretty much the same guy for many years. I was hoping for at least a "You tapped out" chant from the smarkish fans but sounded like both smarks and kids actually agreed for once and were 100% behind Trips tonight.


----------



## Ekaf (Jun 28, 2011)

Couldn't care less since I know that asshole won't be officially retiring anytime soon.


----------



## Ether (Aug 28, 2012)

coconutcrusher said:


> I cringed through that whole promo. I dunno, maybe it's because I was watching back near the end of his last heel run, when he'd get huge boos from both marks and Internet fans for making such long promos, his backstage politicking, and for not having great matches like he used to but still main eventing forever. I remember how much most people hated him, almost on a personal level, so it's weird how loud people cheer him now, even though he's still making the same long promos, still not having great matches like he used to, still main eventing many of the cards he's on and still married to Steph. And getting huge cheers for promising a rematch that most of us probably don't want to see.
> 
> Or maybe it's just that he's been the same face for so long, I'm starting to miss the heel Trips and surprised no one else finds him as stale as Cena. Or maybe it's just that they didn't try hard enough to make it look like a real retirement.
> 
> Meh, I dunno, if you were around 10 years ago, maybe you can relate at how weird it is to see the most hated guy become the most loved guy even though he's been pretty much the same guy for many years. I was hoping for at least a "You tapped out" chant from the smarkish fans but sounded like both smarks and kids actually agreed for once and were 100% behind Trips tonight.


I go to another forum, and someone there went to the show live. He said this about HHH



> HHH coming out was cool I didn't know he was there, but once he started talking I wanted it to end. Most in the audience didn't feel the same way though, so good for them. There were a few of us who tried to get "you tapped out" chants going but the other people overwhelmingly cheered and chanted HHH throughout his time out there.


----------



## Vic Capri (Jun 7, 2006)

Another fake retirement segment. I wish WWE would stop doing this as it devalues the speeches when it does actually come time for the talents to call it quits.

Hopefully, Hunter will give up for good after Wrestlemania 30.

- Vic


----------



## The-Rock-Says (Feb 28, 2011)

I CAN'T BELIEVE THE GAME IS GONE!!! THIS IS AWFUL! COME BACK GAME, COME BACK.


----------



## Twisted14 (Jan 3, 2012)

I never felt like he was actually retiring while watching that promo. He never said he was retiring. He just say that he had gotten to the point where he was unsure which way he should go. 

Plus I agree with another user who said that his final match would most likely have a retirement stipulation added to it. They also only promoted this week's Raw as having HHH come out to 'address the situation'. If this was his actual retirement speech, they would have advertised it as such.

They wouldn't just throw it out there without proper hype, it's all about ratings.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.wwe.com/videos/triple-h-...to-the-wwe-universe-wwecom-exclusive-26048411

Exclusive "interview" with The Game after Raw


----------



## Shawn Morrison (Jan 14, 2011)

i hope the rumors of Brock/HHH at HIAC are true. that would be awesome.


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

I feel like I'm reading a thread from 2003 with all this HHHate lol.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Shawn Morrison said:


> i hope the rumors of Brock/HHH at HIAC are true. that would be awesome.


I reckon Hhh will be back at some stage. I can not see him being retired. I think he will be back to lose 2 Hhh


----------



## -Extra- (Apr 5, 2010)

That Triple H promo was amazing, it had everything needed. And the crowd ate it. Too bad the butchered Raw for months with HHH recaps of recaps so it might left a bad taste in people's minds. Great promo nonetheless. :hhh


----------



## sesshomaru (Dec 11, 2006)

-Extra- said:


> That Triple H promo was amazing, it had everything needed. And the crowd ate it. Too bad the butchered Raw for months with HHH recaps of recaps so it might left a bad taste in people's minds. Great promo nonetheless. :hhh


I didn't like it. It started off great because HHH's first words were "Lets cut to the chase. Will I retire or not?" but then goes on a 15 minute tirade. He's like an old man talking to his grandkids, and he's not even 50 yet. I'll feel sorry for his children in 30 years when they have to book days off work just because they're expecting a call from Dad.



HHH TROLLED ME


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

Oh he'll be back in the ring sooner or later. He'll be working Mania at least. You can bank on that.


----------



## King_Of_This_World (May 17, 2012)

When HHH retires it will be at WM and only at WM.

Do you really think they would waste something like that on Raw?


----------



## bigdog40 (Sep 8, 2004)

Nobody officially "retires" when it's announced unless it's Shawn Michaels who actually went through with it. They did go over the top with the recaps and video packages, I mean my god. I wonder if it was just WWE trolling the net or Triple H stroking his "ego" that everyone supposely thinks he has, not that almost every wrestler has one.


----------



## JY57 (Jul 31, 2012)

http://www.lordsofpain.net/news/wwe...gain_Reason_for_Speech_on_RAW_Last_Night.html



> - Since SummerSlam, the Triple H vs. Brock Lesnar rematch has been speculated for WWE's Survivor Series and Hell in a Cell pay-per-views.
> 
> Now The Wrestling Observer reports that word coming out of RAW was Triple H won't be wrestling again until WrestleMania 29. No word yet if this means Lesnar's WrestleMania opponent will be Triple H or if it means they have nixed the rematch altogether.
> 
> WWE originally didn't have a Triple H speech planned for RAW this week. Last night's segment was done because of the crowd reaction they received at SummerSlam. The feeling was that fans didn't take Triple H's "retirement" serious enough at first.


hopefully its true that they nixed the re-match


----------



## reDREDD (Oct 12, 2008)

Vic Capri said:


> Another fake retirement segment. I wish WWE would stop doing this as it devalues the speeches when it does actually come time for the talents to call it quits.
> 
> Hopefully, Hunter will give up for good after Wrestlemania 30.
> 
> - Vic


fake retirement is older than wrestling itself

id hardly call it a wwe thing


----------



## WWCturbo (Jun 21, 2012)

...and then he returns to WWE for one more match at WM and ends Taker's streak. Now that's HHH we all know


----------



## TripleG (Dec 8, 2004)

I love they spent two hours building up Triple H's speech of whether or not he was going to retire and they still didn't give us an answer. 

Kinda makes you wonder what the point was.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

TripleG said:


> I love they spent two hours building up Triple H's speech of whether or not he was going to retire and they still didn't give us an answer.
> 
> Kinda makes you wonder what the point was.


To fill a 3 hour show without showing too many midcarders (heaven forbid).


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

Hhh will be back it will happen no question. When WWE needs him then he will return


----------



## tizzle (Nov 17, 2011)

WWCturbo said:


> ...and then he returns to WWE for one more match at WM and ends Taker's streak. Now that's HHH we all know


I'll go with that. HHH will never stop stealing the spotlight and glorifying himself.


----------



## Bad Blood (May 5, 2011)

tizzle said:


> I'll go with that. HHH will never stop stealing the spotlight and glorifying himself.


Hhh will always be with WWE until the day he dies. He is our future CEO


----------



## Starbuck (Apr 11, 2008)

:lmao at the sheets going back on their word. They don't know shit.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

Whats with all the hate? I'm sure we'll get a last 5* match before he retires as a wrestler.
He's one of the GOATS, hell, the GOAT in this business.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> He's one of the GOATS, hell, the GOAT in this business.


Not even close.


----------



## SonoShion (Feb 14, 2012)

I'd put him beside Rock,Austin and Taker, easily.


----------



## Bob the Jobber (Mar 20, 2011)

SonoShion said:


> I'd put him beside Rock,Austin and Taker, easily.


Hogan >>>> Taker

Rock, Austin, Hogan = tier 1.

Regardless, I find it hard to fathom anyone putting HHH at #1.


----------



## greedygenius (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

how so batista is 41 and cena is in 30s and taker is going on 50?


----------



## greedygenius (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

good quite frankly wwe needs him they have very few good main eventers left keep bringing in jokes like cm punk are we supposed to believe who would last a minute in ring with taker trips orton or cena give me a break and come up with better story lines!


----------



## greedygenius (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Will Triple H Announce Retirement Tomorrow?*

mid level is too kind in my opinion but he doesnt belong in the top or near it what were you people thinking? rey looks bigger then him hell you may as well make stephanie wwe heavyweight champion it would be more believable than his puny "punk" ass!


----------



## greedygenius (Sep 6, 2012)

yes people will miss him dumb ass!


----------



## greedygenius (Sep 6, 2012)

since when did triple h have to prove he was better than cm punk? you have got to be fucking kidding me? that like saying he needs to prove himself to rey? come the fuck on!


----------



## greedygenius (Sep 6, 2012)

*Re: Triple H To Address The WWE Universe Live On Raw Next Monday*

well said!


----------



## Damage Case (Sep 21, 2006)

Whatever happens, his character needs a bit of freshening up. I'm counting on a very different Triple H upon his return.


----------

